# WWII ACL RED PAINT RATIONING  ~  FACT or FICTION



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

Most of us are familiar with the controversy that claims the missing red paint on 7up and other soda bottles is because the red paint was rationed during WWII. I'm not certain where that claim originated except to say the following two accounts might be where so many eBay sellers are getting that information. Of course, the same topic has also been discussed at length on this forum in the past, which no doubt contributes to its perpetuation. 

Even though I have a lot of information and pictures to share on this topic, which I will post in due course, I'd like to start with the following to confirm where at least some of the red paint controversy might have originate from ...

Bill Lockhart article ~ the Soda Fizz ~ 2007












I'm not sure when this next Bill Lockhart article was written, nor do I know all of the individuals it mentions, but if you scroll to where it says "Other Discrepancies" you will find ...

*https://sha.org/resources/newsletter-articles/owens-illinois-glass-company/*

*Other Discrepancies*

[FONT=&amp]In a personal communication, Mike Elling noted that ca. 1944-1945 (World War II) Owens-Illinois seems to have run short of red pigment. Mike has a Royal Crown pyramid bottle that is missing the red that was typically used on the label. Billy Grice offered a yellow-only Squirt bottle on eBay with a 1945 Owens-Illinois mark and date code embossed on the base. He stated that “during the war many west coast bottlers went to single colors.” It is probable that red dye was in short supply during the end of World War II. Owens-Illinois may have only experienced the shortage for the final year or so of the war.



(To be continued)

[/FONT]


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

Here's a typical example of a so called WWII 7up bottle with the missing red paint, which most of the accounts claim is due to red paint rationing ...



(Pictures of other brands to follow, such as Royal Crown Cola and Squirt)


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

Two Royal Crown Cola bottles from member Morbious_fod's Tazwell website ...

(You can trust that Morb knows his soda bottles and how to date them)

http://www.tazewell-orange.com/nehijc.html

Notice they are not missing the red paint ... (Glass maker unknown to me)

*1942* 



*
1945

*


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

And a couple of Squirt bottles ~ Both described as being from 1945 ~ One with the red paint and one without ...

(Member Squirtbob probably knows more about these than anyone, who hopefully will see this thread and share some of the dates for the Squirt bottles he has that are missing the red paint)


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm jumping ahead of myself with this, but I figured this is as good a time as any to ask ...

Got Milk?

*If red paint/red pigment was rationed during WWII by Owens-Illinois and other glass makers, then how do me explain these milk bottles?
*
Note: I have seen literally hundreds of these WWII milk bottles and about 90% of them have red ACLs ...



1941 Owens Illinois Power

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1941-comalac-war-era-quart-pyro-milk-510386773



1942 Thatcher Glass w/Soldier

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/quart-acl-milk-wwii-buy-war-bonds-478809126



1943 Owens Illinois Geneva, N.Y.

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/geneva-milk-co-geneva-ny-victory-war-117879133





1943 Owens Illinois Webster Dairy

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1943-webster-dairy-products-war-1797535740



Globe, Arizona Owens Illinois w/Airplane 

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/wwii-vintage-globe-az-modern-dairy-1787165536



1944 Owens-Illinois 

Front



Base




1944 Owens Illinois Detroit. Michigan w/Uncle Sam

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/wwii-vintage-globe-az-modern-dairy-1787165536



1945 Owens Illinois ~ Member Harry Pristis ~ 2004 Forum


https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?9672-Victory-in-45-Milk-Bottle







(To be continued with more soda bottles)


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

And how do we explain this amber 7up bottle from Nashville, Tennessee that has an all-white label and is dated ...

1937

Note: 1937 was two years before WWII erupted in Europe in 1939 and three/four years before the United States got involved in 1941-42


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

While we're at it, let's examine two more amber 7up bottles, both of which are dated 1942. Notice the first one has a shoddy all-white label and the second one has most of the red paint still intact but is missing some of it ...

Location unknown 





Houston, Texas


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

P.S. 

I haven't forgotten where the Bill Lockhart article says ...

"Owens-Illinois may have only experienced the shortage for the final year or so of the war."

 “during the war many west coast bottlers went to single colors.” 


And will be taking a closer look at those comments later, especially the part about "west coast bottlers."


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

P.S. ~ P.S. 

Notice it said west coast "*bottlers*​" and not west coast glass factories/glass makers


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

Now let's combine ...

"final year or so of the war" with "west coast bottlers" 

... and I come up with this example that I used to own but just recently sold.

 7up bottle ~ 1945 ~ Owens-Illinois ~ Plant #23 Los Angeles ~ Duraglas ~ San Diego, California

Note: I hope its safe to assume that 1945 was the "final year or so of the war." If not, and even though I haven't looked for one yet, I bet I can find a 1944 7up bottle from the west coast that still has its red label.


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

Even though this isn't a true "west coast" 7up bottle, it only took me a few minutes to find and is from ...

Salt Lake City, Utah ~ Owens-Illinois ~ 4. = 1944 ~ Plant #23 = Los Angeles, California

... with red paint!

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/7up-seven-salt-lake-city-utah-506549425








(Much more later today or tomorrow - I'm neglecting some important chores I need to do before it gets dark)


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey, iggy/Rich

I haven't forgotten about the 1941 through 1944-45 7up bottle timeline I promised you on one the other threads and will put it together the first chance I get.


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

To all members ...

Please feel free to post *any ACL soda bottle *you have that dates between 1941 and 1945. Especially 7up ACLs with or without the red paint.

Thanks


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

This is for future reference and will help establish the earliest possible dates for the Owens-Illinois bottles I post that have "Duraglas" embossed on the base ... 



*
First Use = April 9, 1940
Filed = April 28, 1941
Registered = September 23, 1941

*https://trademarks.justia.com/714/43/duraglas-71443051.html


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

Here's the link to a Glenshaw Glass Company 7up bottle that just closed on eBay but didn't sell. I contacted the seller several days ago, who described it as a WWII bottle. But when I contacted him he said the bottle had a *V* on the lip, which is a Glenshaw code for *1950*. I tried to educate him about "Red Ghost" ACL labels, that you can see in his pics, and the fact that 1950 was not WWII era, but I guess he just ignored my comments because he didn't change his description one bit. Oh, well, I tried!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Wor...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557







Here's part of his description ...


Up for sale is a Vintage World War 2 White Label Lady 7 UP Bottle 7 Oz. Rare Green Soda Pop Bottle. The white label was only used during World War 2 as the red was needed for the war effort.


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

P.S.

We'll talk about the so called "Red Ghost" later on ...


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 2, 2016)

I've dug some Red Milks that said War Bonds before. LEON.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Sep 2, 2016)

Bob, Have you seen this example currently on eBay? 
I cannot tell from my iPhone pics whether the ghost Orange is still there, or if it is all white.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/252518157825


----------



## Jbeas31 (Sep 2, 2016)

a


----------



## Jbeas31 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm still having issues with the rotating photo posts as you see. 

I believe this is a 1943 bottle. It's very odd because it almost appears as if there is a 4 underneath the 3. It also has a back label that appeared years earlier and seemed to be phased out by 1940 on the majority of 7up bottles that I've seen.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 2, 2016)

I know they put alot of Restrictions on Beer Can production during WW11.
 Most cans to cilvilian use came to a halt. Mostly only producing Olive Drab Camouflage cans for the Army or Military use. LEON.


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

Jbeas31 said:


> Bob, Have you seen this example currently on eBay?
> I cannot tell from my iPhone pics whether the ghost Orange is still there, or if it is all white.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/252518157825





Jb

Its good to hear from you again - and thanks for tagging along. I did not see the Georgia/Alabama bottle but just enhanced some pictures of it. I'll let the eye of the beholder determine if they think it has a "Red Ghost" label or not. As for myself, it appears to be a *1945 *bottle and *does *appear to have a ghost label. Check it out and see what y'all think ...


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

Here's the Georgia/Alabama bottle label next to a typical label for comparison ...


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> I know they put alot of Restrictions on Beer Can production during WW11.View attachment 174528 Most cans to cilvilian use came to a halt. Mostly only producing Olive Drab Camouflage cans for the Army or Military use. LEON.



Leon

Thanks for the information about WWII cans. Later on I plan to do a brief focus on WWII Glass vs WWII Tin/Steel, which will hopefully add some additional insight on the topic.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Sep 2, 2016)

Agreed, Bob. Your enhanced image does, in my opinion, show the remains of a red label. It's very faded to me but alas it is there.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Sep 2, 2016)

Did you have a chance to view my little oddball "1943" bottle from Denver Co?


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

Jbeas31 said:


> View attachment 174524
> a View attachment 174526View attachment 174527




Jb

Yes, I saw the odd Denver bottle you posted with what appears to be a 4 beneath the 3. But regardless if its a 1943 or 1944, the embossed "Duraglas" on the base dates it to 1940 or later. I cannot fully explain what appears to be a 4 other than I know on some bottles they stamped a new date over the old date. This, of course, would have been done to the mold itself. It was cheaper to stamp a new date on certain bottles than it was to create a new mold. But I agree, its odd that the 3 = 1943 is on top of what appears to be a 4 = 1944. However, its possible that what we think is a 4 is actually a 2 ... ???


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

If you go back and open the Bill Lockhart article I posted on Page 1, and scroll down a ways, you'll find where it says this ...

[FONT=&amp]Subsequent observation revealed that the combination of one-digit numbers and periods were to be found on soda and milk bottles as well. Eventually, a pattern emerged with the following results. At some point in 1940, someone in the Owens Illinois Glass Co. seems to have realized that a zero could indicate either 1930 or 1940, so a new code needed to be developed. The answer was to add a period indicating a manufacture of 1940 or later. The stippling idea appears to have evolved about the same time, and all this was conceived in conjunction with the Duraglas process. Owens-Illinois continued the single digit numeral/period system until 1946, although the company began integrating a two-digit system as early as 1943, but the 43 date code is rare. That means 1940s bottles may have either a 0 or 0. marking, but 1941 and 1942 are almost always marked 1. or 2. Occasionally, these periods are difficult to see because they are concealed in the stippling, but periods are generally larger than the stippling dots. Bottles made in 1943-1946 may contain either single-digit numerals followed by periods or double digit markings, such as a 4. or 44 for 1944 (figure 1).

[/FONT][FONT=&amp]In several cases, the initial 4 has been added as an afterthought, frequently slightly out of alignment with the other digits associated with the logo. Occasionally, a mold engraver forgot to change the code. The initial bottle used by the Illinois Brewing Co. of Socorro, New Mexico, for example, was made in 1946 and has a single 6 to the right of the Owens-Illinois manufacturer’s mark but with no period after the number. However, I have found few exceptions to the period rule on returnable bottles. By 1947, the change to double-digit date codes appears to have been completely adopted by all the plants.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Even though the Owens-Illinois engravers changed the date code each year, they did not create a new base-plate each time. On many Owens-Illinois bottles, it is fairly easy with minor magnification to discern tooling marks where the old date code was peened flat and a new one imprinted into the mold to appear as an embossed date. By the 1960s, the changes are virtually impossible to detect, probably because of improved technical skills.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Peening out old marks seems to have been used pretty extensively. Mike Miller discovered an interesting colorless, soft drink bottle embossed “21 I-in-an-oval-superimposed- on-an-elongated-diamond 7” on the front heel. This mark was used by the Owens-Illinois Pacific Coast Co. (a subsidiary of Owens-Illinois) from 1930 to ca. 1954. The back heel, however, is marked 1 followed by a blanked-out triangle. The Owens-Illinois workers used an old mold from either the Illinois Pacific Glass Corp. or the Illinois Pacific Coast Co. (both predecessors to the Owens-Illinois Coast Co. and both users of the triangle logo) to make the bottle. The 7 to the right of the Owens-Illinois mark is a date code for 1937 (the final year the plant was open), so the mold had laid in storage at least seven years prior to its reuse. To remove all doubts, the factory code 21 is for one of the two San Francisco (former Illinois Pacific) plants.[/FONT]


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 3, 2016)

If the missing red paint on 7up bottles was due to WWII rationing, then how do we explain these bottles from ...

*1948

*



*1949

*





*1950

*


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 3, 2016)

Of the eight 7up bottles pictured so far that have missing red paint ...

1.  Three were produced at Owens-Illinois plant #3 in Huntington, West Virginia 

2.  One was produced at Owens-Illinois plant #7 in Alton, Illinois 

3.  Three were produced at Owens-Illinois plant #9 in Streator, Illinois 
    (All three are amber bottles)

4.  One was produced by Glenshaw Glass in Glenshaw, Pennsylvania


Footnote:  So far we have seen examples of the missing red paint bottles as early as 1937 and as late as 1950.


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 3, 2016)

I don't know the date of this particular bottle, but because it has 8 bubbles I'm guessing it was made no later than about 1942*. Its bottles like this that are in such pristine condition, except for the missing red paint, that make me wonder if it did originally have red paint, then how is it possible that the red paint wore off so evenly and yet the white paint appears to be totally unscathed?  

Washington, D.C. (Is not a west coast bottler)




Or is it really unscathed? What's that faded line I see near the bottom?



*Member iggyworf has a 1942 8 bubble bottle and its the latest example we know of.


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 3, 2016)

SODABOB said:


> While we're at it, let's examine two more amber 7up bottles, both of which are dated 1942. Notice the first one has a shoddy all-white label and the second one has most of the red paint still intact but is missing some of it ...
> 
> Location unknown
> 
> ...



Hey, iggy

It just dawned on me that both of these amber 8 bubble bottles were produced in 1942. Somehow we missed these and thought your green 1942 8 bubble bottle was the first to surface. Hmmm, it seems like we learn something new every day!


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 3, 2016)

In search of ...

1.  A 7up bottle with missing red paint that's from a "west coast bottler"

2.  A 7up bottle with missing red paint that was produced later than 1950


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 3, 2016)

Here we go again! 

Another all-white 7up bottle currently on eBay that the seller describes as ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/232051002701?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

Up for sale is this vintage 7UP bottle from around World War 2. It only has the white
 paint on the green bottle. (Presumably, red paint was reserved at the time for the 
war effort.)

Notice ...

1. Its an 8 bubble bottle made by Glenshaw Glass
2. It likely dates no later than about 1942 
3. It has what appears to be a ghost image of where the red paint used to be

Note:  I don't plan on contacting this seller like I did with the last one that closed yesterday 
and did not sell. I doubt this one will sell either. Ya gotta wonder where these sellers are 
getting their information about the WWII connection which, when you stop and think about it, 
probably isn't that big of a mystery because of all the stuff on the Internet that says 
as much. But still, I think its a little weird that so many sellers automatically jump on the 
"WWII Wagon" just because they have a 7up bottle that's missing the red paint.

*Troy, New York *(Is not a "west coast" bottler) 

 





Look close at the faded line near the top ...


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 3, 2016)

Here's that other Glenshaw bottle that didn't sell so you can compare it to the one I just posted above. Notice they both use the words "war effort." Also notice this one is a 7 bubble bottle and has a V on the lip for 1950. 





SODABOB said:


> Here's the link to a Glenshaw Glass Company 7up bottle that just closed on eBay but didn't sell. I contacted the seller several days ago, who described it as a WWII bottle. But when I contacted him he said the bottle had a *V* on the lip, which is a Glenshaw code for *1950*. I tried to educate him about "Red Ghost" ACL labels, that you can see in his pics, and the fact that 1950 was not WWII era, but I guess he just ignored my comments because he didn't change his description one bit. Oh, well, I tried!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Wor...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> ...


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 3, 2016)

I consider the following discussion from 2008 a must read if you are interested in Red vs White Acl 7up bottles. Its eight pages long and was resurrected again in 2010 and contains a couple of the first post I ever made after joining the forum in March of 2010. That discussion is one of the reasons I started this one - to try and solve a mystery that apparently still haunts us. Check it out! You won't be disappointed! 

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?164415-PLEASE-HELP!-NOT-A-WAR-TIME-7UP


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 3, 2016)

P.S.

For those of you who read the entire discussion from 2008, please take note of the posts by members who said ... 

1. They own or have seen all-white 7up labels that are in near-mint condition that do not have the "ghost image"

2. There *might* have been a defect in the red paint used on 7up as well as other early ACL soda bottles

Perhaps this time around we can add some additional information to the debate and determine once and for all ...

1. If the red paint was *intentionally *left off some of the bottles?

Or ...

2. If the red paint was *defective* and that's why it wore off?

Or ...

3. *Both* of the above?


----------



## dbv1919 (Sep 3, 2016)

Bob, I hope this helps some. The four bottles to the left are from the '30s. The bottles, from the left, are as follows:
1942,
1943,
1943,
1945.


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 4, 2016)

dbv1919 said:


> View attachment 174556
> View attachment 174555
> Bob, I hope this helps some. The four bottles on the far left are from the '30s. The four bottles on the right in the second picture, from the left, are as follows:
> 1942,
> ...



dbv

I hope you don't mind that I edited (in red) your comments. I was a little confused at first which bottles you were referring to as 1940s. And, yes, they help a great deal in confirming there was an ample supply of red label 7up bottles being produced during WWII. Which leads me to believe the explanation for the all-white labels boils down to two possibilities ...

1. The all-white bottles were ordered and distributed by *west coast bottlers *only.

2. The red paint they used at the time (between about 1937 and 1950) *was defective *and easily wore off.

I'm thinking the final straw to all of this will be in determining if the all-white, near-mint bottles referred to in the 2008 forum discussion did or did not have "ghost images" where the red paint used to be. If there is absolutely no trace of red paint on those particular bottles, the next thing to determine is ...

1. Which glass maker(s) produced them
2. Which bottlers distributed them
3. What year(s) they were produced

But so far, I can't find one of those so called near-mint bottles that has *absolutely no trace of red paint*​.


----------



## dbv1919 (Sep 4, 2016)

Not at all,  it was a little confusing. Sorry about that.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 4, 2016)

SODABOB said:


> Hey, iggy/Rich
> 
> I haven't forgotten about the 1941 through 1944-45 7up bottle timeline I promised you on one the other threads and will put it together the first chance I get.



Bob, No problem. Last minute decision to go with my girlfriend to her cottage this weekend. Home now, she has to work on Mon(Labor Day). I have to  catch up on this thread.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 4, 2016)

SODABOB said:


> Hey, iggy
> 
> It just dawned on me that both of these amber 8 bubble bottles were produced in 1942. Somehow we missed these and thought your green 1942 8 bubble bottle was the first to surface. Hmmm, it seems like we learn something new every day!



Wow, You are right. I never thought to look at the amber squat bottles before for a date in the 40's. Just assuming they were only made in the late 30's.   Very interesting???


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 4, 2016)

I finally dug out my swimsuit bottles from all my crates. I do have a 1941 8 bubble with red/orange paint. I also have an all white one with ghost acl in good condition from 1941. It is from Bay city/Saginaw Mi.  2 from 1946 and one from 1948. If anyone would like pics, I can do that tomorrow.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 4, 2016)

SODABOB said:


> Here we go again!
> 
> Another all-white 7up bottle currently on eBay that the seller describes as ...
> 
> ...




I just made an offer to this person for this bottle. I have been watching it for about a week. I will let you's know if they accept.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 4, 2016)

Here are some ww2 7up bottles with the red paint.

1943
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-7-U...612759?hash=item25c34116d7:g:HQgAAOSwDk5T2xgX

1944
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-7-U...591694?hash=item3f6a22980e:g:KysAAOSwFdtXxG3F

Neither are 'west coast bottlers' though.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 4, 2016)

SODABOB said:


> Leon
> 
> Thanks for the information about WWII cans. Later on I plan to do a brief focus on WWII Glass vs WWII Tin/Steel, which will hopefully add some additional insight on the topic.




If you do that you'll need the check into WPB (War Production Board) order M-81. LEON.


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 6, 2016)

Leon

I found some WPB stuff from 1942 for, cans - glass - paint - etc., and will post them after I get them organized.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 6, 2016)

iggyworf said:


> I just made an offer to this person for this bottle. I have been watching it for about a week. I will let you's know if they accept.




The seller accepted m offer and I hope to get it by next wk tues.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 6, 2016)

SODABOB said:


> Hey, iggy
> 
> It just dawned on me that both of these amber 8 bubble bottles were produced in 1942. Somehow we missed these and thought your green 1942 8 bubble bottle was the first to surface. Hmmm, it seems like we learn something new every day!



What's up with this one? Looks like 1945?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AMB...342818?hash=item281e9db122:g:CdEAAOSwIgNXqftE


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 6, 2016)

Rich

I'd say it is a 1945. Notice the red paint is wearing off, but the white seems intact ...






Footnote:  If the missing/defective red paint had any direct connection with WWII rationing, then the evidence in support of that theory is totally alluding me. Because there are examples of this occurring as early as 1937 and as late as 1950, I'm seriously leaning toward the possibility that the WWII red paint theory is a total myth.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 6, 2016)

According to all the charts we know about, Shouldn't this bottle not exist?

1945 amber squat 8 bubble?

With all the info that you have brought up, I am leaning towards the 'myth'  also.


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 6, 2016)

According to the "Charts" , they do not exist.

According to the "Bottles" , they do exist. 

I believe the bottles more than I believe the charts!


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 6, 2016)

I just searched ebay for amber/brown 7up bottles. I located another 1945 one 1942 and one 1941. I wish I could afford them. lol


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 6, 2016)

Rich

I just looked at them, too. In fact, they helped me decide that I'm going to dig deeper into the *defective *aspect of the red paint and let the WWII aspect go to the wayside. I'm not sure what I'll find, if anything, but there's gotta be an explanation somewhere why the red paint wore off but not the white. Its just too common among 7up bottles for there not to be an explanation for it.


----------



## jbgoal15@gmail.com (Oct 3, 2016)

I have at least 11 squirt bottles from that era that are missing red pigment.  They are ALL produced at OI plant 23 and all show west coast bottlers from CA, OR, WA, ID, MT & NV and are dated from 1943-1946.  The squirt picture attached shows three bottles produced at the OI23 plant.  The normal looking one was from 1941.  I included that so that you could see that even the yellow pigment used is much more vibrant than the see through squirts.  All the no red pigments are either light yellow or border to off white.  Notice also that on 9 of the 11 mentioned only 2 have “squirt” on the neck area (and they are both from Bellingham, WA and date 1946) …so it seems they cut back on that as well.





SODABOB said:


> And a couple of Squirt bottles ~ Both described as being from 1945 ~ One with the red paint and one without ...
> 
> (Member Squirtbob probably knows more about these than anyone, who hopefully will see this thread and share some of the dates for the Squirt bottles he has that are missing the red paint)
> 
> View attachment 174495


----------

